# Build your own



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

It's just plain fun to make props, too. I personally find that if I don't spend time making decorations, I just don't feel like it's the Halloween season.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Exactly, thank you, someone understands me.


----------

